# A good day



## oppthepop (Jul 17, 2017)

Had a good hour to look in one field yesterday. the little crystal point made for an awesome Sunday!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 17, 2017)

Cool crystal Palmer, and the other one looks almost like a Hardaway!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2017)

First crystal point I've ever seen. That is pretty cool!!!


----------



## Duff (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 18, 2017)

Kool


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 18, 2017)

All that in a hr... Nice!


----------



## mr otter (Jul 18, 2017)

Nice points!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jul 19, 2017)

Wow, you were on fire.  Congrats!


----------

